# Kaufberatung Schlauchboot



## David31882 (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
mich würde interressieren was ihr mir vorschlagen würdet zu kaufen.
Also es sollte so um die 3,00 meter lang sein und Holz- bzw. Aluboden haben.

habe da mal 2 rausgesucht aber suche noch einen vergleich.

http://www.angelsport.de/__HYBRIS__...lor-fishhunter-st270w-hf-st320w-hf/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__HYBRIS__...boote/kogha-sd-range-schlauchboote/detail.jsf

angeblich sind diese Boote ab einer gewissen grösse mit Holzboden.


----------



## ProBass99 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

guck mal hier :

http://www.zeepter.de/epages/617746...=/Shops/61774656/Products/"300 Alu Grün 2010"


----------



## peitscher (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

da denen von zeepter kannst du echt nix falsch machen das teil hol ich mir nächten monat auch einfach nur hammer ich hab auffer messe in hannover gesehen und es is einfach nur geil 

kannst dir auch bei carphunter.net nen testvideo von dem boot anschauen!

lg christian


----------



## Sterni01 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Warum 3 Meter ?

Ich hatte mal ein, dass 3,2 m lamg war.
Für 1 Person zu groß und für 2 zu klein ! 
Nimm 4 Meter oder 2,60 !


----------



## David31882 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Nimm 4 Meter oder 2,60 !


huh haste dich bestimmt vertan was?
ja habe gerade mal bei zeepter nach dem 3,70m geschaut
interresant, wäre auch schön


----------



## ProBass99 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



David31882 schrieb:


> huh haste dich bestimmt vertan was?
> 
> 
> er meint 2,60m für eine Person oder gleich 4m für 2 Personen
> ...


----------



## Carptigers (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Auf jeden Fall aber Aluboden, stabiler und pflegeleichter!!!
WÜrde auch das Zeepter in 3,7m nehmen.:m


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Hi,
ich würde beide Boote nicht kaufen.
Aber als erstes müsstest du uns mal sagen was du mit deinem Schlauchboot vor hast.
Willst du nur auf den See oder auch Flließgewässer und  aufs Meer ?
Wenn ja soll ja wohl auch ein Motor dran .
Hast du einen FS ?
Wenn du dich informieren möchtest bekommst du hier bei meinen Freunden die richtigen Infos .
http://schlauchboot-online.at/
Denk mal über ein Zodiac zoom 340 nach , das ist für 2 Personen ausreichend und hat eine vernünftige Qualität.
Ich würde lieber etwas hochwertiges gebrauchtes kaufen anstatt so eine billige Gummipelle neu.
Es gibt Schlauchboote die baust du 10 mal auf und ab , danach kannst du die in die Tonne hauen.
Hier kannst du dir auch mal ein paar Boote anschauen , ist sehr preiswert und nicht sooooo weit von dir weg.
http://www.schlauchboot-markt.de/titelseite-schlauchboote.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## kaizr (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Das Schlauchboot mit dem Aluboden macht einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck.

Auch ein sehr guter Tipp mit dem Bericht auf carphunter.net das hat mir die Entscheidung leicht gemacht, welches Schlauchboot ich mir zulegen werde.

TIGHT LINES :vik:


----------



## omenkind (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

hi

hier was zu zei leute in einem 3m boot.

das boot was die da haben ist ein 3,1 zodiac zoom mit holzboden 
die typrn sind die besten :vik:

http://www.team82.fr/galerie-video/videodirectlink-8.html

gruß


----------



## Lorenz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Hi


David31882 schrieb:


> mich würde interressieren was ihr mir vorschlagen würdet zu kaufen.



Mir persönlich ist eine unauffällige Farbe wichtig!
Beim Ansitzangeln (Boot zum Montagenauslegen/Ausloten) tät ich grün eindeutig bevorzugen.Ein buntes/rotes Boot käm für mich und meine Angellei auf gar keinen Fall in Frage...


----------



## Sterni01 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



David31882 schrieb:


> huh haste dich bestimmt vertan was?
> ja habe gerade mal bei zeepter nach dem 3,70m geschaut
> interresant, wäre auch schön



ProBass99 hat es erkannt !

Du mußt dir im Vorfeld im klarensein, was du mit dem Boot machen willst. Wurde hier aber auch schon gefragt!!!

Wenn du mit Motor fährst, brauchst du Platz für Tank oder Batterie !!!
Ich hatte auch immer noch Paddel mit, zur Sicherheit.
Der Platz ist eher weg, als es dir lieb ist !!!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Hi,
aber bitte immer dabei bedenken das so ein 370 Boot inkl. Motor , Tank und Angelausrüstung kaum noch in einen normalen PKW passt.
Ich habe schon so einige Schlauchboote durch , ich würde mir selbst nur zum angeln kein zerlegbares Boot mehr kaufen , es sei denn ich würde es auf einem Trailer liegen haben.
Unter Umständen dauert so ein Aufbau eine Stunde , das ist weder bei Minustemperaturen noch beo +30 Grad ein Vergnügen.
Die Farbe eines Bootes spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle , aber ich kann da nur aus Erfahrung eines Spinnanglers sprechen, keine Ahnung wie das sich beim Karpfenangeln verhält.
Hier mal zum Größenvergleich ein 340 und ein 370 Boot.
Gruß Udo


----------



## David31882 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Also wollte das Boot um mit 2 bzw. 3 pers. Spinnangeln zu können. Die Örtlichkeit sind meist kleine bis mittelgrosse Seen, wobei das ja relativ ist ne. Die Farbe ist mir Latte. Einen fs habe ich nicht aber ein 5 
ps motor würde mir ja reichen.

MfG Dave.   Danke für eure zahlreichen beiträge

ps.: mit dem zodiac das hat im vergleichstest gegen das zeepter verloren oder?


----------



## fisso (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

nur als info....ich habe mir ein 360m typhoon gekauft (zum angeln/baden auf dem Bodensee)und werde es jetzt mit ein 310 umtauschen in 2 wochen....hab  die Handhabung und das Gewicht total unterschätzt bei 360....vor allem wenn ich das mal alles auch alleine ein/auspackem will...mir war es zu viel 
zu 2-t mag es wohl besser gehen nur ich persönlich habe mich jetzt umentschieden da ich auch mal alleine raus will und bei 360m ohne Motor war es mir zu viel hin und her gelupfe...


----------



## Sterni01 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Udo 561 hat da schon recht !
Ich habe nen Geländewagen, da ging es mit dem Platz.
Das Auf und Abbauen hat mich auch immer ange:v!
Und wenn ich ein Boot auf nem Trailer fahren soll, dann muß es kein Schlauchboot sein.

Ich würde uA. auch nie mit 3 Mann zum Spinnangeln fahren.
Die Verletzungsgefahr ist viel tu groß !

Ich habe eine ,,Anka,, (DDR Ruderboot), mit der ich auch nur mit meiner Frau bzw nem Kumpel rausfahre. Die ist 4,5 Meter lang.
Dort haben wir genug Platz für allerhand Zeugs. Besonders, wenn wir zum Ansitzen unterwegs sind !!!

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/818/x414.jpg

http://img213.*ih.us/img213/1122/krakowasee011.jpg

Mit nem Schlauchboot geht das garnicht, es sei denn, es ist 6 Meter lang !


----------



## David31882 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Mir bleibt nichts anderes als ein Schlauchboot. Erstens habe ich keinen Trailer oder Anhänger und zweitens habe ich keinen Platz zuhause um ein GfK oder ähnliches zu lagern.


----------



## David31882 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Also habe heute bei uns am See das Zeepterboot gesehen und es war live noch besser als auf den Fotos. Dieses werde ich mir auch holen. Danke für eure Beiträge:

Hätte noch eine Frage ein Freund hat sich ein E-Motor geholt, er fragt welche Batterie er sich holen sollte.

Der Motor E-thrust 36 lbs (soll 480 watt sein) und 12V, wenn ihr einen Vorschlag habt wäre des toll.:vik:


----------



## vitali (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

ich überlege mir gerade ein schlauchboot für den rhein zu kaufen.
es sollte etwa 3-3,5 m lang sein mit einem aussenboarder mit 5 ps hat jemand damit erfahrung an grossen flüssen.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



David31882 schrieb:


> Der Motor E-thrust 36 lbs (soll 480 watt sein) und 12V, wenn ihr einen Vorschlag habt wäre des toll.:vik:



Welche Batterien geeignet sind,findest du mit der Suchfunktion raus! Dabei stolperst du dann sicher auch noch einige Male über den Hinweis zu den passenden Ladegeräten die nötig sind!


Ansonsten müsste man das Budget und vorallem den Einsatzzweck wissen...


----------



## Angelboot (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Ich persönlich verkaufe die Jolly Fishing Boats in meinem Shop, hier der Link zu Beschreibung des Bootes: 
editiert wegen Schleichwerbung

Vieleicht konnte ich ja helfen?

Viele Grüße

Rene


----------



## Upi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Ich hatte ein 280er Schlauchbot das war mir viel zu klein da man die Kammern noch abziehen muß und eine innen Fläche hat die alles andere als toll ist.
Als Batterie würde ich Dir eine 88 Ah (Autobatterie) empfehlen nicht zu teuer und reicht vollkommen aus.
Ps. ich lass mir jetzt ein Alu Boot bauen in ca. 280


----------



## Sterni01 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Ich habe 2 Baterien für meinen E-Motor. Welche ich benutze, kommt darauf an, wie lange ich unterwegs sein will.
Meine 100 Ah Gel-Baterie nehme ich für Strecken, die ca. 4 Stunden dauern. Wenn ich nen ganzen Tag fahre, nehme ich die 225 Ah . Ist allerdings ein riesiger Klopper und kaum alleine zu bewältigen.
Zum Ansitzen und Spinnen, nehme ich dann beide mit !

Auf alle Fälle ist ein Gel-Aku zu empfehlen !!!
Auch wenn er mehr Geld kostet. 
Ich habe nie Probleme mit Verätzungen und eine längere Lebenserwartung haben sie auch !


----------



## Lorenz (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



Upi schrieb:


> Als Batterie würde ich Dir eine 88 Ah (Autobatterie) empfehlen nicht zu teuer und reicht vollkommen aus.



Meinst du so einen Blei-Säureakku?
Wielange/wieviele Ladezyklen hast du den schon in Gebrauch?|kopfkrat


----------



## David31882 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Kann ich dann davon ausgehen das die ah /ampere nicht wichtig ist bzw. so gross oder klein sein kann wie man will?




Upi schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein 280er Schlauchbot das war mir viel zu klein da man die Kammern noch abziehen muß und eine innen Fläche hat die alles andere als toll ist.


 
also das von zeepter hat ein innenmass von 2,28 m finde es recht gross


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*



vitali schrieb:


> ich überlege mir gerade ein schlauchboot für den rhein zu kaufen.
> es sollte etwa 3-3,5 m lang sein mit einem aussenboarder mit 5 ps hat jemand damit erfahrung an grossen flüssen.



Hi,
ja geht ohne Probleme solange du dich an einige Regeln hälst.
Mit 5PS geht das schon , gibt ja auch genug Leute die mit einem Kanu oder Kajak auf dem Rhein fahren.
Aber !!!! , und das ist sehr wichtig , weit genug weg von der Fahrrinne , Rettungswesten , Anker und ein zuverlässiger Motor sind Pflicht.
Mit 5Ps kannst du mehr oder weniger zwischen den Buhnen fahren , aber niemals Richtung Fahrrinne,
Die Schiffe auf dem Rhein werfen Wellen bis zu 2 Meter und können nicht mal eben wegen dir bremsen oder ausweichen.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich habe auch nur ein 370 Boot , allerdings mit 30 PS


----------



## doc040 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Moin,moin also ich muss da auch noch mal kurz meinen Senf dazu geben!Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Zodiac zugelegt mit 5 Ps Aussenborder,die Qualität der Boote kannst du an der PS Zahl erkennen,und An der Kategorie wofür Sie geeignet sind.( C) steht für Küstenregion. Achte beim Kauf drauf, das du es auch alleine händeln kannst. Meins ist 3,40,wiegt 52Kg und kann man auch mal auf den Rücken tragen, aber Slipräder sind viel besser,besonders klappbare. Ich empfehle dir auf jedenfall eine vernünftige Marke, die kriegst du teilweise mit Motoren für einen vernünftigen Kurs. Auch wenn einige jetzt die Nase rümpfen,guck doch mal bei gruendl rein,kannst ja mal auch nach einem Auslaufmodell,oder Gebrauchtmodell fragen. Die andere Möglichkeit,geh mal zu einer Bootsmesse,am letzten Tag,da kann man auch noch schön handeln.Mfg doc040


----------



## fishingexpert87 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

die ankas sind wirklich super....ab auf den trailer und fertig bist du....!! wenn du etwas suchst bekommt du für 700-800 euro ein boot und trailer....auf den schlauchboot ist meist alles unbequem,nicht viel platz kannst nichts befestigen...immer der auf und abbau ....
und teuer sind die schleudern auch wie sau



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Udo 561 hat da schon recht !
> Ich habe nen Geländewagen, da ging es mit dem Platz.
> Das Auf und Abbauen hat mich auch immer ange:v!
> Und wenn ich ein Boot auf nem Trailer fahren soll, dann muß es kein Schlauchboot sein.
> ...


----------



## HLFisherman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Hab mir ein Zeepter 370 grün mit ALU-Boden geholt. Preis / Leistungs- Verhältnis ist super. Schau mal bei Zeepter auf die Homepage, dort gibt es einen Link zu einem Schlauchboot- Vergleich. Hab die neue Ankerrolle am Bug für Spielerei gehalten, aber beim ersten Aufholen des Ankers über diese Rolle war ich begeistert. Das Boot läßt sich auch gut rudern( Test auf der Maas). Mit 15 PS und 2 Personen 80 Kg und 115 Kg und gut beladen ging das GPS auf 33,5 Km/h. Mit meinem E-Motor habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit diesem Boot. Das Boot paßt in einen Kombi, aber alles umgeklappt. Die Qulität ist GUT. Durch das hohe Gewicht des Bootes ist das Händeln alleine sehr schwierig.


----------



## boot (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Schlauchboot*

Ich habe noch ein Schlauchi 3,30 zu Verkaufen mit 5 Ps Außenborder Yamaha.


----------

